# LETS SEE THE BIKE OWNERS VEHICLES!



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*We all seen each others bikes/trikes!!!! *

*Now lets post what we rock on the daily to get to the bike shows or go to work to make our nice bikes. show cars, donks, hooptys, whatever!!!!

Everybody got the bikes on lock in this forum for the most part, but what else we riding with four wheels????
*
for those of you younger guys/gals that don't drive, post your parent whips!!!!
_*
lets see 'em:*_


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll start it off:

this was my first hoopty 87' Regal with 17" Borbet wheels and my first lolo bike when i was a teen. I totaled it before my deployment to Trash-can-istan.



















this is my 81' Seville, was a 4dr hardtop out of the factory. converted it to a 2door phantom rag-top convertible extended the front end and put the 80 spoke wires in it with the caddy center cap. basically we chopped the rear seat part off and extended the front. its got the caddy 368 motor, air-ride suspension to raise and drop the front and back.
coke white leather interior and wood grain dash w/ TV and Rolls Royce grill. the guy who helped me and my dad build this yrs ago was the builder of the 1st bat-mobile. Custom coach in Brooklyn, NY.




























this is my wifes 87' continental, powder blue, w/ midnight blue ragtop, 5.0 mustang motor, dual exhaust, midnight blue velour interior w/ woodgrain dash, 2 12's and 1400 watt amp, h.d. ultra white headlight conversion, 5%tint all the way round, stock air suspension. wheels stock- she wants sum chrome dubs, i want her to put some 13/14" wires. until we come to a happy medium it lays on stock shoes.





































(no comments on my wife, fellas, watch your mouth please)

I also have a 66' rambler american 2door convertable with 16k original miles in mint condition, briggs and straton straight 6 cyl. all original. its got a tissue dispenser under the passenger side dash, lol. don't have pics but I'll get some and post it





alright your turn fellas/ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

OHH and this is how we get to and from shows/events

with the family van and trailer fully loaded: 'PedaL ScraperZ' style


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

1964 Ford Galaxie 500. Hard top two door 
It has 90,000 miles on it 
not my daily. just somthing to show in the streets


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 11:25 PM~18042043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one the most


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

good topic.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2010, 12:32 AM~18042586
> *good topic.
> *


post your ride


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 14 2010, 01:21 AM~18042523
> *i like this one the most
> *


thats me and my pops g ride old school luxury classic big body, aint nutin like it

maybe one day soon I'ma re do it and bring it up to the new era style


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PedaLScraperZ, socios b.c. prez, show-bound, LINCOLNSAL


getting busy in here, post your rides gentlemen,
show everybody how you roll on 4 wheels


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 13 2010, 11:34 PM~18042599
> *post your ride
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2010, 01:38 AM~18042633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not 4 wheels? unless you got the lil' skates on the bottom


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

west 13: I heard this was your lowrider ?????

is it true? oh i forgot you can't respond until you square away your debts, sorry buddy lol


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

THIS IS WAT WE GOT...A 1965 CHEVY IMPALA


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Before the new paint


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

'64 Impala  

















sittin' on Z's  









also have a '74 Chrysler and a '94 Van as my daily and to get the bikes to the shows too


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I got this to cruise when I'm at home.









Then I got this to take to the show's. :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

later i will , im butt ass tired right now


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 12:24 AM~18042034
> *We all seen each others bikes/trikes!!!!
> 
> Now lets post what we rock on the daily to get to the bike shows or go to work to make our nice bikes. show cars, donks, hooptys, whatever!!!!
> ...


BUMP i know theres more of you guys with some nice rides, post em up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

MY 84 COUPE 

BEFORE AND NOW STILL NEED TO FINISH


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 14 2010, 12:32 PM~18044423
> *MY 84 COUPE
> 
> BEFORE AND NOW STILL NEED TO FINISH
> ...


you should name that "lac-a-liscious" that flaked paints gonna look ., lol


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Not show! Not yet!  
Ill post pics of my truck and honda tomorrow! :happysad:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here my ride it's very fuel efficiant


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here goes my real rides


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

My old ride man I miss my lil van


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

My sons ride in the making project five one


----------



## nc patrick (May 12, 2010)

here my 2006 mustang gt:
































































:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2010, 01:32 AM~18042586
> *good topic.
> *


repost :biggrin: Ill post my rides later


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 14 2010, 11:32 AM~18045174
> *My sons ride in the making project five one
> 
> 
> ...



you have one ugly ass son! lmao i miss my 51


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214+Jul 14 2010, 02:08 PM~18045023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow: 


my car :roflmao: still dreaming about that LAC but.... I enjoy my trike right now


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

2003 Sunfire


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

what my family rolls to the local shows in.(aint a low. but it gets us to were we needa go)  











our daily.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 14 2010, 05:14 PM~18047080
> *what my family rolls to the local shows in.(aint a low. but it gets us to were we needa go)
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit is futuristic "12/31/2050" & "2136/03/26" :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 14 2010, 04:30 PM~18047204
> *damn that shit is futuristic "12/31/2050" & "2136/03/26" :wow:
> *


the camera kept screwing the date up. so i just removed it all togather . it was feb.09 there.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump, 

i know more of you got cars and trucks, not everyone on layitlow be rockin hovercrafts 




> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 12:24 AM~18042034
> *We all seen each others bikes/trikes!!!!
> 
> Now lets post what we rock on the daily to get to the bike shows or go to work to make our nice bikes. show cars, donks, hooptys, whatever!!!!
> ...


----------



## nvpp1026 (May 19, 2010)

1960 harley davidson pickup 

















1972 buick rivera


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

its ma dads but i drive it most of the time especially when hes drunk lol i took of the 22's kuz the tires are all worn out and i put in a sound system wit 2 12's all the stock speakers replaced n i put sum tweeters wit 2 amps 1 1000 wats and the other i think its 1200 wats i have 3 tvs 2 7 inch and 1 5 inch and a dvd player but i kinda fucked up the tvs lol its an 2006 silverado


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

my dailys 1994 towncar

























2003 navigator 



























1993 suburban
















with out da spokes!












my 1987 monte carlo ls sold


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*GAY ASS TOPIC.... HEY RAUL I FOUND UR RIDE...*


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 14 2010, 09:32 PM~18048628
> *GAY ASS TOPIC.... HEY RAUL I FOUND UR RIDE...
> *


are you mad i clowned one of your fellow club members? 
dont hate on my topic, playa


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

last years ride 91 town car on 22s ,two ten typer's 1000watts,mids and highs on 500watt's








my sons weekend ride








my bike when i got it 








my bike now the yellow one 








cant find any pics of the van or the lac'S


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jul 14 2010, 04:14 PM~18047080
> *what my family rolls to the local shows in.(aint a low. but it gets us to were we needa go)
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the wagon?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 14 2010, 09:03 PM~18048914
> *last years ride 91 town car on 22s ,two ten typer's 1000watts,mids and highs on 500watt's
> 
> 
> ...


so take some pics :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 15 2010, 11:17 AM~18053221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTA!


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 14 2010, 02:42 PM~18045656
> *you have one ugly ass son! lmao i miss my 51
> *


Ora that's my mom inlaw.weres the pic of your cadi and your 63


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jul 15 2010, 11:46 AM~18054356
> *Ora that's my mom inlaw.weres the pic of your cadi and your 63
> *



i was talking about shrek lol


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 15 2010, 10:17 AM~18053221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like my fed-ex truck in blk hahahah


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 14 2010, 09:03 PM~18048914
> *my bike when i got it
> 
> 
> ...


what size is this?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its a 2000 yamaha r1 
its fing crazy in 1st it will take me past 60mph easy 
front wheel off the ground in all gears


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 15 2010, 12:17 PM~18053221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you for real ????? That shit is bad ass !!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 14 2010, 09:06 PM~18049590
> *Where's the wagon?
> *


i dident get it. some one from impalas car club bought it right before the deal whent through.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 15 2010, 12:17 PM~18053221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this a dude from mississippi's truck think you'll appreciate


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

that's my Daily...










i can't find the pic. with the 14's.. i'll post later if i find em'


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 08:53 PM~18048832
> *are you mad i clowned one of your fellow  EX club members?
> dont hate on my topic, playa
> *


 :| RIGHT


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 15 2010, 03:32 PM~18055257
> *its a 2000 yamaha r1
> its fing crazy in 1st it will take me past 60mph easy
> front wheel off the ground in all gears
> *


it looks way smaller then that


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOOD TOPIC HOMIE....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: ILL POST WHEN I FELL A BIT BETTER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GOOD RIDE'S HOMIE'S.......


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Jul 15 2010, 04:16 PM~18056202
> *Are you for real ?????  That shit is bad ass !!!!!!!
> *



yep for real i am paralyzed and i am in a wheel chair and have ben 4 about a year and a half so wen i got hurt i traded my wagon 4 it 


hear is some pic of my wagon and more of the truck


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 15 2010, 11:09 PM~18059210
> *it looks way smaller then that
> *


its been lower about an inch the blue bike is a r6 also 2000 stock
i painted both not bad for a rookie :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 16 2010, 03:13 PM~18062620
> *yep for real i am  paralyzed and i am in a wheel chair and have ben 4 about a year and a half so wen i got hurt i traded my wagon 4 it
> hear is some pic of my wagon and more of the truck
> 
> ...




GREAT RIDE HOMIE.......GOOD TRADE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MY NEW VIC  

2004 :biggrin:  60,000 MILES  COP PACKAGE  

SOON :

WET BLACK PAINT
LIMO TINT
D.T. WHEELS
TRAIN HORN-10 GALLON TANK-VIAIR COMPRESSOR  
NEW FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS
LEAVE PUSH BARS MAYBE

STRAIT OUT OF N.Y.C.  :biggrin:  YELLOW CAB


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE OF MY CHIT :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MY '01 S-10......... :biggrin: ''MONEY IS EVIL''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE...  ULL GET A LOOK TOO AT MY 93 CAPRICE...

THA PLATE'S  CAUSE I SMOKE TOO MUCH   

X-COP CAR PACKAGE..  350-TURBO TRANNY-POSSI REAR  DIGI GAGE'S-XM RADIO;
FLOW MASTERS;22'S  3-10'S......25;00 WATT AMP....OSTREGE GUTS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS IS MY 08 PIAGGIO :biggrin:  GATOR /OSTREGE SEAT  TRUNK LID BEING AIR BRUSHED NOW  :biggrin: 


AND MY CAPRICE PLATE'S SAY.....MAD PFSR NOW


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS IS MY 08 BOBBER :biggrin:   KIKKER 200  

IM STILL DOIN THA WIRING :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MY 84 K-5  WITH A 97-350 MOTOR  

IT'S FOR SALE: 1,500


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MY 93 CAPRICE;;;;;AND MY WIFEY   AKA HNIC'S LADY ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Jul 16 2010, 10:19 PM~18065598
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

03 blazer is mine. weekdays on the freeways, showtime on the weekends!  64 belongs to our club pres Al Luna


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 16 2010, 08:30 PM~18065650
> *03 blazer is mine. weekdays on the freeways, showtime on the weekends!   64 belongs to our club pres Al Luna
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGONA CASA!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 16 2010, 07:30 PM~18065650
> *03 blazer is mine. weekdays on the freeways, showtime on the weekends!   64 belongs to our club pres Al Luna
> 
> 
> ...


YUPE I MEMBER SEEING THAT BLAZER DOIN ABOUT 80 ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 16 2010, 10:30 PM~18065650
> *03 blazer is mine. weekdays on the freeways, showtime on the weekends!   64 belongs to our club pres Al Luna
> 
> 
> ...



NICE BLAZER


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY LOWRIDER BIKE..







MY REGAL....








MEMBERS ONLY..CC SAN DIEGO..TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 16 2010, 07:56 PM~18065061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF YOU GOT A TAXI FOR?? :uh:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

just pick this up for my son


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Jul 17 2010, 11:29 AM~18068549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

cruiser  










in the works


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

My Ride: Ms Deemeanor










With color spokes


















Fake nail polish


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Working on this one next :biggrin: 










Want it to look like this


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

my daily 85k


























still waiting to get new bumpers installed and patterns and pearl clear


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## yourdeathwish (Jul 15, 2010)

my bike and a few of my past and present rides


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2010, 09:35 AM~18067815
> *WTF YOU GOT A TAXI FOR?? :uh:
> *



CAUSE IF IT SAY'S ''INTERSEPTOR'' ON IT........IT'S MINE  UM IN TO COP PACKAGE CARS :biggrin: :wow: .....SO ILL WET BLACK THAT VIC.....DO SOME BODY WORK :wow: AND CALL IT A DAY....THAT WILL BE A BRAND NEW D.T. CAR WHEN IM DONE.....  ILL SHOW U SOME PIC'S WHEN SHE'S DONE  

PLUS IT'S KOOL ...CAUSE IT STARTED OUT AS A N.Y.C. CAB


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 12:24 AM~18042034
> *We all seen each others bikes/trikes!!!!
> 
> Now lets post what we rock on the daily to get to the bike shows or go to work to make our nice bikes. show cars, donks, hooptys, whatever!!!!
> ...



BUMP


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My project I dropped off at the shop. Paint and lift coming really soon









My impala I picked up. Long term project


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good Juan


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice keep em comming guys i know more of you got some whips we aint all just bikes and trikes


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 23 2010, 12:11 PM~18123094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 17 2010, 10:35 AM~18068581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt know you had a big body :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 23 2010, 03:51 PM~18124988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 23 2010, 04:02 PM~18125083
> *nice!
> *


looks like ur caddy! repping tx here in da east coast! modern times cc


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

=] my daily


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE NEW SHOT'S OF MY SHIT  .......''MONEY IS EVIL'' S-10


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MY OTHER COP PACKAGE :biggrin:  93 CAPRICE...350 MOTOR ..TURBO TRANNY;POSI REAR,FLOW MASTERS..22'S...OSTREGE INTERIOR...GOTTA LOT OF INTERIOR WORK THO STILL :biggrin: AND BODY WORK AND PAINT...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 23 2010, 12:35 AM~18118851
> *looking good Juan
> *


 :happysad: tryna be like you


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME GAS STATION SHOT'S OF MY SHIT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i dont have any complete bikes anymore, but heres my ride, yeah i know i need rims


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

JUST BOUGHT THIS RIDE ON EBAY!!!















J/K but i do have some goods from ebay comming in soon. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 24 2010, 08:07 PM~18132413
> *i dont have any complete bikes anymore, but heres my ride, yeah i know i need rims
> 
> 
> ...



MINT............NICE KOLOR GOLD :wow:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 24 2010, 06:09 PM~18132420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i had a87 ls too sold it


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 10:24 PM~18042034
> *We all seen each others bikes/trikes!!!!
> 
> Now lets post what we rock on the daily to get to the bike shows or go to work to make our nice bikes. show cars, donks, hooptys, whatever!!!!
> ...


was bout take a pic of my daily but damn city bus driver didn't want a pic.. sorry..next time..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jul 28 2010, 12:01 AM~18160173
> *was bout take a pic of my daily but damn city bus driver didn't want a pic.. sorry..next time..
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 25 2010, 03:07 AM~18132413
> *i dont have any complete bikes anymore, but heres my ride, yeah i know i need rims
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Noe


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 24 2010, 08:30 PM~18130255
> *:happysad: tryna be like you
> *


 :0 :cheesy: got a long way to go with my 64 too, only difference is mine drives and looks good but still needs the full treatment, i should have started with something like yours that way its a project from day one and i build it up directly how i want it, now with mine i gotta redo everything anyways :happysad: but its gonna look good, i'm going with painted belly and chrome under and shit, gonna be a bitch to maintain but i love chrome :biggrin: any ideas what you gonna do with yours?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I think I just inherited this.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 8 2010, 12:32 AM~18255640
> *I think I just inherited this.
> 
> 
> ...


lucky


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Only down side is her pops keeps asking how it handling did you check the oil did you roll the windows up check the air pressure. keeps on asking about it i'm like dude you wanna back?? Poor guy lost his eye sight so he said for me to cruise it *till he gets his sight back *i'm all okay so did I inherit it or not?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

your good till he gets his sight back.

I assumed you already ordered a set of drop spindles for the front


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

naw gonna keep original if anything throw a lil lift on it. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ttmft
for checking out the lo bike cats, with the 4 wheels


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

this was my 1st lowrider on 4 wheels


----------



## nvpp1026 (May 19, 2010)

1983 toyota corolla ^


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nvpp1026_@Aug 31 2010, 09:28 AM~18449957
> *1983 toyota corolla ^
> *



lol yep looking for 1 found 2 on crigelist just dont have the money to bye ony riight now


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

LINA"S EXORCIST TRIKE "SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS" 










HER MOMMY 76 GLASSHOUSE "THE MAD HOUSE"


----------



## nvpp1026 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Aug 31 2010, 11:38 AM~18451116
> *lol yep looking for 1 found 2 on crigelist just dont have the money to bye ony  riight now
> *


OHH theres alot on there


----------



## nvpp1026 (May 19, 2010)

my pops race car!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 24 2010, 07:07 PM~18132413
> *i dont have any complete bikes anymore, but heres my ride, yeah i know i need rims
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 5 2010, 07:30 PM~18493232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats what i'm talking about :yes: she looks great now noe!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump 4 anyone else, first timers to this topic, newbs

Post your rides


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill add to this on friday


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i got a 97 honda civic beater and a 07 dodge grand caravan but no pics


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my 81 regal


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

da homie lincolnsal's lincoln. esta muy indio he dont know how to post


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 6 2010, 02:58 PM~18753426
> *da homie lincolnsal's lincoln. esta muy indio he dont know how to post
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks cabron


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 6 2010, 05:06 PM~18753494
> *Thanks cabron
> *


de nalgas


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 6 2010, 06:06 PM~18753494
> *Thanks cabron
> *


thats nice and clean i like it, I had a 93 same thing all white hardtop with tan interior

I loved that car


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 6 2010, 04:58 PM~18753426
> *da homie lincolnsal's lincoln. esta muy indio he dont know how to post
> 
> 
> ...


clean  q-vo lincolnsal


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 31 2010, 03:30 PM~18452129
> *LINA"S EXORCIST TRIKE "SLIPPIN INTO DARKNESS"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 6 2010, 03:11 PM~18753536
> *thats nice and clean i like it, I had a 93 same thing all white hardtop with tan interior
> 
> I loved that car
> *


Thanks I haven't done much to it. I'm hopin to paint and do the interior next year.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 6 2010, 04:36 PM~18754174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

my projet 64 chevy c10


















and my daily import eater 68 dodge dart wit my late great gradma that pic was taken in nevada on a cruise


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2010, 07:35 AM~18067815
> *WTF YOU GOT A TAXI FOR?? :uh:
> *


so he can make extra money on the way to shows :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 6 2010, 03:58 PM~18753426
> *da homie lincolnsal's lincoln. esta muy indio he dont know how to post
> 
> 
> ...


thst foos lincoln looks firme


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Oct 6 2010, 07:07 PM~18755731
> *thst foos lincoln looks firme
> *


4000 and its yours fucker  :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 6 2010, 09:52 PM~18756679
> *4000 and its yours fucker   :happysad:
> *


What about a trade :biggrin:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

MY PROJECT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 6 2010, 08:55 PM~18756703
> *What about a trade  :biggrin:
> *


For the caddy?? :0 :happysad:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 6 2010, 11:46 PM~18757393
> *For the caddy?? :0  :happysad:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Oct 6 2010, 11:17 PM~18757514
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 6 2010, 09:52 PM~18756679
> *4000 and its yours fucker   :happysad:
> *


lol im short about 3 gs :happysad:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my daily


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my 84 Regal


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 13 2010, 12:26 AM~18795976
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 12 2010, 09:18 AM~18790092
> *my 84 Regal
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus got this new shit..... :biggrin: 08 denali....ill take some more pic's later

28's comin soon  





im sellin tha caprice $ 4,000.......in tha N.Y. AREA


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NEW OWNER OF THE GANGSTA BOOGIE TRIKE,MY YOUNGEST SHORTY RYDIN THROU THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW,SHOWIN HOW REAL RYDERS DO RYDE THEIR OWN......




 :nicoderm:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 14 2010, 12:25 AM~18042043
> *I'll start it off:
> 
> this was my first hoopty 87' Regal with 17" Borbet wheels and my first lolo bike when i was a teen. I totaled it before my deployment to Trash-can-istan.
> ...


i forgot to post the pic of this one, but better late than never


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

my baby


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@Oct 20 2010, 07:46 PM~18865534
> *NEW OWNER OF THE GANGSTA BOOGIE TRIKE,MY YOUNGEST SHORTY RYDIN THROU THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW,SHOWIN HOW REAL RYDERS DO RYDE THEIR OWN......
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah like this vid...show en how ya do show n crusiers too!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 22 2010, 08:48 PM~18884875
> *
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 23 2010, 07:59 AM~18887168
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks bro!  your regal is pretty fuckin clean :wow:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MY 60 RAG PROJECT










MY 66 SS IN THE PAINT SHOP










MY 64 C10 LONG BED RAT ROD


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

MY 64 C10 LONG BED RAT ROD










sick love them trucks cant wait to finish mine although it not a rat mine will be old skool low


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

heres mine, almost done wit a brand new engine for it only thing used is the block all the rest is brand spankin new


> my projet 64 chevy c10


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

cant wait to wrap n c notch my spare frame to drag bumper on juice


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> heres mine almost done wit a brand new engine for it only thing used is the block all the rest is brand spankin new
> 
> 
> > my projet 64 chevy c10
> ...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 22 2010, 08:48 PM~18884875
> *
> *


loove the pic but love da car more!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 23 2010, 06:27 PM~18890225
> *very nice brother :biggrin:
> *


thanks cant wait till its lookin as decent as urs u got air or juice on that or just cut n scrape springs :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

mine are cut for now till i finish the frame


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 12:16 AM~18892511
> *thanks cant wait till its lookin as decent as urs u got air or juice on that or just cut n scrape springs :biggrin:
> *



it's bagged and notched. It should be going in for paint in the next few months. I wanted to juice it but I'm buildin it for my wife so I went with bags.. :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

my 1st car 1941 chevy special deluxe (project)


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

our projects :biggrin:  50 fleetline with 51 front end :biggrin: 40 master deluxe and 65 malibu ss


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 24 2010, 01:41 AM~18892551
> *it's bagged and notched. It should be going in for paint in the next few months. I wanted to juice it but I'm buildin it for my wife so I went with bags.. :biggrin:
> *


sick bro . u gona two tone it or flake it? ima flake mine


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 12:15 PM~18894393
> *sick bro . u gona two tone it or flake it? ima flake mine
> *


 two tone,flake the roof and flat color the body :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 24 2010, 02:51 PM~18894850
> *two tone,flake the roof and flat color the body :biggrin:
> *


sounds good cant wait to see it painted


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Oct 24 2010, 04:11 PM~18895717
> *sounds good cant wait to see it painted
> *


my wife cant either lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 20 2010, 12:45 PM~18860745
> *
> 
> 
> ...























shitty night time pic's...but it dont matter....cause it ant on nothin yet :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

MY 1985 5.0 MUSTANG.    
FOR SALE.!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 24 2010, 09:42 PM~18897081
> *
> 
> 
> ...








































i took some better pics


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 29 2010, 09:40 PM~18944619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup, that's what i'm talkin' about.... that's my next ride after the one i got right now!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Here's my new 4 wheeled line up:*



I just bought a 2005 Impala, police intercept package,
for my wife it only has 65k miles on it!!!!!!! 

-not the impala i just bought, its a web pic- 
it's the same as this one but with different wheels 
and doesn't have that dent in the front 
bumper like this one pictured










I bought her the impala so i could take back the mint 
condition 1987 Lincoln Continental that i bought her last year.










I get my license back in a few days and I'll have 
the Lincoln to cruise in; old school luxury style, instead 
of using the van we travel the trailer with for shows. 










maybe now with my license back, I can get back my 
motivation for autos and start working on 
my 66 Rambler and 81 Seville also.





















I'm done with bike building after I finish with Blue Crush! I'm gonna go all out on top of the bike game with my last build and then start fresh on getting my 4 wheeled rides to the top. Wish me luck on my new adventures, lol.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Nov 1 2010, 07:36 AM~18957552
> *yup, that's what i'm talkin' about.... that's my next ride after the one i got right now!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya....thas what will be towin with :biggrin:  i had the f-450 on mind....but this is more luxury for the baby ....

and as ur next one....this is a definite recommendation  real fuckin nice truck...nicest one we had...um going from a gmc envoy....to this :biggrin: so um like :0 :cheesy: :wow: feels good to step it up :biggrin: now im workin on a trailer for my s10 :wow: then im on


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

my 66 still in the shop.. should have color on it next week I hope :biggrin: 

New panel in..










almost all the way down to metal..










in the booth..










primered..























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

here's some pic's of my daily. post pic's of my other car later


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

clean


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

HERES MY 62 EL WATUSI AKA MEXHIKA 62
:biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 24 2010, 08:35 AM~19151462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 24 2010, 11:04 AM~19152515
> * nice
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 24 2010, 08:35 AM~19151462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 24 2010, 06:59 PM~19156090
> *real clean
> *


thanks homies


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 24 2010, 09:35 AM~19151462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

wife new car


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Dec 5 2010, 02:05 PM~19244553
> *wife new car
> 
> 
> ...


 throw some, throw some, d's on it :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just got her back from the body shop!



















:biggrin:


----------



## ~Marcos~707~ (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~Marcos~707~_@Dec 13 2010, 01:46 AM~19312973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~Marcos~707~_@Dec 12 2010, 11:46 PM~19312973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 5 2010, 08:36 PM~19248440
> *Just got her back from the body shop!
> 
> 
> ...


nice kolor


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

pic's of my new battery cover and trunk mural for my car coming out "2011"


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 19 2010, 05:44 AM~19366232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: much props. homie, can't wait to see the finish product. who did the murals??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

My boys Old's Aurora in Queens, NY (under construction)


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Dec 19 2010, 01:10 PM~19367888
> *DAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  much props. homie, can't wait to see the finish product. who did the murals??
> *


Thanks my cars pretty much done just added some details , mural done by homeboy in los angeles.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

picture of my trunk setup.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Dec 5 2010, 08:36 PM~19248440
> *Just got her back from the body shop!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color... Is that Evening Orchid or a different shade?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 24 2010, 11:43 AM~18894262
> *our projects  :biggrin:   50 fleetline with 51 front end :biggrin:  40 master deluxe and 65 malibu ss
> 
> 
> ...


Sell me da 40 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

picked this one up for parts this weekend  allready gave it a name for the hell of it, El Abandonado '63 :biggrin:


----------



## boxer1717 (Jul 16, 2008)

my accord and its also how i get to shows lol


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 20 2010, 11:08 PM~19380864
> *Sell me da 40  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


Give me an offer bro :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 24 2010, 12:46 AM~19409280
> *Give me an offer bro  :biggrin:
> *


PM sent :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice whips in this :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 24 2010, 02:54 AM~19409320
> *PM sent  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 19 2010, 05:44 AM~19366232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass mural..........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

me and my wife's daily riders (winter-ized edition)



















here's the winter-ized look of my trailer also.



















pretty soon I'll have to re-situate the trailer to fit Blue Crush in there.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 10:24 AM~19498935
> *me and my wife's daily riders (winter-ized edition)
> 
> 
> ...



nice.................      

wud that trailer run u????????????? :wow: :wow: that shit's nice :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 12:50 PM~19499836
> *nice.................
> 
> wud that trailer run u????????????? :wow:  :wow: that shit's nice :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


i forget i think either 12 or 17 hundred bro, I got it at lowes it came with all the lighting pre wired and the inside wrapped and sealed. All i did was add the accessories and the 2x4 and 2x6 to hold the bikes in place for the trips. I am very happy with it.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 12:53 PM~19499862
> *i forget i think either 12 or 17 hundred bro, I got it at lowes it came with all the lighting pre wired and the inside wrapped and sealed. All i did was add the accessories and the 2x4 and 2x6 to hold the bikes in place for the trips. I am very happy with it.
> *


yup......i love it  good pic    sounds like lows is the spot


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

more pic's of the trailer :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :loco: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: im hooked :h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 01:24 PM~19500079
> *yup......i love it  good pic      sounds like lows is the spot
> *


hell yea bro, and they give a military discount so I get that special love, lol


yo hows those shades treating you. 

hope you and your lady are getting good use out of them fighting the glare of all that snow during the day :biggrin:  


my *****


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 01:25 PM~19500090
> *more pic's of the trailer :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :loco:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: im hooked :h5:
> *


here's when I first got it and added the baskets and hooks and shit (those I got from wally world and just screwed them in.)

this is back when I had "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike" damn Mike, out of all the bikes/trikes I've built and sold throughtout the years, this one still has me missing it the most.




























here's the only outside shot I got of it in action hitched to our van, sometime in the future I plan on putting the club logo on the sides and door.

I will get more pics ina bit for you bro.











but lowes has several different sizes with different options also bro, you should check it out next time your there, you need a long one though to fit that 12 foot super stretch hopper in there though, lol.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 01:26 PM~19500102
> *hell yea bro, and they give a military discount so I get that special love, lol
> yo hows those shades treating you.
> 
> ...


u dam write :biggrin: good lookin  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 12 or 17...is that with the discount??? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 01:34 PM~19500166
> *here's when I first got it and added the baskets and hooks and shit (those I got from wally world and just screwed them in.)
> 
> this is back when I had "The Rolling Memorial, Tribute Trike" damn Mike, out of all the bikes/trikes I've built and sold throughtout the years, this one still has me missing it the most.
> ...



good pics....................thanx


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 01:36 PM~19500187
> *u dam write :biggrin: good lookin   :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: 12 or 17...is that with the discount??? :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


p.m. sent


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Before the new paint










After Cadillac Jay got ahold of it:





















Notice the TNT graphics he put in there for me :biggrin: 
 I know I know I still need to slap some 22s on it but I spent the $$ on Lunch Money instead :happysad:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 07:25 PM~19579960
> *Before the new paint
> 
> 
> ...




clean


----------



## ricky7 (Dec 3, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 16 2010, 08:58 PM~18065463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just like my daily... when weathers nice


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jul 17 2010, 03:18 PM~18069638
> *my daily  85k
> 
> 
> ...


really diggin that... 

make model?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

silverado sometimes daily/tow vehicle

wag, future summer patina cruiser












CURRENT DAILY










finishing up last proj.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 08:25 PM~19579960
> *Before the new paint
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

heres mine

























































 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

my new 66 SS rag project.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Jan 25 2011, 04:59 PM~19696489
> *my new 66 SS rag project.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 25 2011, 08:26 PM~19698819
> *:thumbsup:
> *



whats good Gilly? how is everything?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

I just picked this up...2003 lincoln aviator!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 28 2011, 11:35 PM~19726735
> *I just picked this up...2003 lincoln aviator!
> 
> 
> ...


and you say im a baller :uh: 


congrats dogg, wish you well with it


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 28 2011, 09:42 PM~19726801
> *and you say im a baller :uh:
> congrats dogg, wish you well with it
> *


 :uh: lol not a baller...yeah its cool got a good deal on it cash money! next hoPefully my 4 door PickuP... :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's my ranger..









And just got this on a trade deal, been looking for a full size for a while to hual my toys :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

updates on my 2........and my low low is safe in the garage


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

told ya


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

Was a nice day to clean up my rides today!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 5 2011, 03:05 PM~20022827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 5 2011, 04:41 PM~20022705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

picking these up tomorrow


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 5 2011, 11:28 PM~20024898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

THANKS A LITTLE AT A TIME KEEPS THE DOC AWAY LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice to see this topic still going, all the rides looking good


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

MY 2009 FORD EXPEDITION


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 5 2011, 09:28 PM~20024898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD LESSTIME


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

1994 ILUSION CALLEJERA!
AKA STREET ILLUSION!
AND MY AVIATOR IN DA BACK!









UNDER CONSTRUCTION!


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2011, 11:04 PM~20024758
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im glad ur doin this     

cant let history go to shame like that


cant wait to see it when it's done :wow: :wow: :wow: 

keep us updated on here too


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 13 2010, 11:25 PM~18042043
> *I'll start it off:
> 
> this was my first hoopty 87' Regal with 17" Borbet wheels and my first lolo bike when i was a teen. I totaled it before my deployment to Trash-can-istan.
> ...


his bike cost more than his cars hahaha :wow: :cheesy: :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Mar 20 2011, 07:05 PM~20136577
> *his bike cost more than his cars hahaha :wow:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


you are special!!!
that caddy, is worth more than your house homie


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 20 2011, 06:41 PM~20136853
> *you are special!!!
> that caddy, is worth more than your house homie
> *


hahah hell nah homie 2 story brick house on 15 acres built in pool 10 car garage ha idont think so


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

my new ride


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 28 2011, 08:12 PM~20204087
> *my new ride
> 
> 
> ...



slam it :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Mar 20 2011, 09:24 PM~20139127
> *hahah hell nah homie 2 story brick house on 15 acres built in pool 10 car garage ha idont think so
> *


daam ...any pic's?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 31 2011, 10:47 AM~20227526
> *slam it :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


yeah i am looking for a kit now but i hate twin i beam 

but i did take the time to photo shop it lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Apr 8 2011, 08:40 PM~20295474
> *yeah i am looking for a kit now but i hate twin i beam
> 
> but i did take the time to photo shop it lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: that shit looks bad azz!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Apr 8 2011, 10:40 PM~20295474
> *yeah i am looking for a kit now but i hate twin i beam
> 
> but i did take the time to photo shop it lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


haha dopeness!!!!

a stripper pole, full bar, velour couch and a California king sized waterbed- in the back of that bitch and it's a wrap.

then you can have some fun


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 6 2011, 09:47 PM~20031717
> *1994 ILUSION CALLEJERA!
> AKA STREET ILLUSION!
> AND MY AVIATOR IN DA BACK!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*my new daily * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My Truck

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530095
My cutty in the shop :happysad: Easter 2011


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 28 2011, 06:12 PM~20204087
> *my new ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: I LOVE THIS BUSES.WISH I HAD ONE TO MAKE IT INTO A RV FOR VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Apr 8 2011, 10:40 PM~20295474
> *yeah i am looking for a kit now but i hate twin i beam
> 
> but i did take the time to photo shop it lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...




yup.... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 10 2011, 03:33 PM~20304832
> *my new daily  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice good buy!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> silverado sometimes daily/tow vehicle
> 
> wag, future summer patina cruiser
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2011, 07:04 AM~20024758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

-`Here Is Mine 82 Regal Patternd Out;Wheels Are Powder Coated Sitting On Single Pump


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

More Piks

Single Pump Setup
Ghost Patterns
Powdercoated Rims

Fixing 2 Put Tvs In Headrest && Visors


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 28 2011, 08:33 PM~20444031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would finish it off with some more patterns and striping.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Jul 14 2010, 12:29 AM~18042868
> *THIS IS WAT WE GOT...A 1965 CHEVY IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


Ray let's come up with a mural on this trunk


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

My 1966 Caddy


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 5 2011, 03:05 PM~20022827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS CLEAN RIGHT THERE.. :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 30 2011, 09:32 PM~20456455
> *My 1966 Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


aint shit  










:biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Mar 5 2011, 02:05 PM~20022827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 30 2011, 10:32 PM~20456455
> *My 1966 Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Mike, from the pic you sent me, I knew your caddy was sick but didn't know it was that hooked up. Hell yea super sexy


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

coming soon to a street near you..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

just got my 8's last night:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

My line up....


----------



## DJ Diplow (Jul 23, 2011)

Heres my line up.






98 chevy s10 its changed, blackrims, spotlight, two hoodscoops, cold air intake 
othe car is a 1986 buick centry limited its a year older than me!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i rather build bikes :thumbsup:







































FLAKED OUT BY ME AND SIC713. PATTERNS BY SIC713


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

My old car. Built it... Sold it... and my S-10 in the back before I took it apart. 










My current project... BD S-10


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

Now I gotta make a thread and post pics of my bikes. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## isue1 (Oct 25, 2010)

my 91 chevy stepside just gotta get my license back now!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

2000 Monte Carlo sitting on 20's.. My daily


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

My wife's Christmas present: 
5.9 v8, 4wd, KNN cold air intake, custom 2 toned paint: Black top/silver bottom with purple pinstripe separating the two colors.
Mint interior, exterior and motor and came with custom wheels and original wheels also. 3rd row seating that comes down and will fit are bikes perfectly.
Also has tow package for our club trailer.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> My wife's Christmas present:
> 5.9 v8, 4wd, KNN cold air intake, custom 2 toned paint: Black top/silver bottom with purple pinstripe separating the two colors.
> Mint interior, exterior and motor and came with custom wheels and original wheels also. 3rd row seating that comes down and will fit are bikes perfectly.
> Also has tow package for our club trailer.
> ...


Here's the engine and the intake


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

My Daily 1991 Lincoln Town Car













































Heres My Bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

My new addition
1978 Chevy Caprice Landau 2 door coupe
- It is equipped with air ride suspension...
- it has a chain link steering wheel, flip out dvd/cd headunit, just re did the headliner, it has 100 spoke 14"wires with almost brand new tires, brand new brakes all around, glass packs dual exhaust, rust free, chrome is spotless no rust or pits, 305 v8 with 77,xxx miles auto transmission, power Windows, cruise control, after market speakers, and system. also has an alarm system and custom horns.
























































got a car cover and all 4 wheel covers also (attached pic)


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> My new addition
> 1978 Chevy Caprice Landau 2 door coupe
> - It is equipped with air ride suspension...
> - it has a chain link steering wheel, flip out dvd/cd headunit, just re did the headliner, it has 100 spoke 14"wires with almost brand new tires, brand new brakes all around, glass packs dual exhaust, rust free, chrome is spotless no rust or pits, 305 v8 with 77,xxx miles auto transmission, power Windows, cruise control, after market speakers, and system. also has an alarm system and custom horns.
> ...



Airide Aint A Lowrider !


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

frankie did u pay 10grand for that too??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Airide Aint A Lowrider !


this fucking kid man i tell you. dont you have lego's to build or something


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> frankie did u pay 10grand for that too??


nope traded blue crush for it:shh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Airide Aint A Lowrider !


it's past your bed time go to sleep lil nikah before the boogie man gets your ass


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> My new addition
> 1978 Chevy Caprice Landau 2 door coupe
> - It is equipped with air ride suspension...
> - it has a chain link steering wheel, flip out dvd/cd headunit, just re did the headliner, it has 100 spoke 14"wires with almost brand new tires, brand new brakes all around, glass packs dual exhaust, rust free, chrome is spotless no rust or pits, 305 v8 with 77,xxx miles auto transmission, power Windows, cruise control, after market speakers, and system. also has an alarm system and custom horns.
> ...


Looks good brah.....Green Crush??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Looks good brah.....Green Crush??


thanks haha idk, it's not on blue crush''s level


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

At least we've seen more pics of the caprice than blue crush haha jk


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> At least we've seen more pics of the caprice than blue crush haha jk


no you werent stop lieing u sorry ass paprazzi lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> At least we've seen more pics of the caprice than blue crush haha jk


you got me there, good one haha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> no you werent stop lieing u sorry ass paprazzi lol


Wahahahaha good one Cheezy I'll take pics of u when u come to Az


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:happysad: my bucket and my old street bike.
sorry for picture size.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice bike an bomb bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

CE 707 said:


>


i put some miles on this bitch


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> nice bike an bomb bro


 thanks. the bomb is getting a little makeover.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> thanks. the bomb is getting a little makeover.


thats tight bro cant wait to see it


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

my 78 cutty 2pump and drive it every day


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> My new addition
> 1978 Chevy Caprice Landau 2 door coupe
> - It is equipped with air ride suspension...
> - it has a chain link steering wheel, flip out dvd/cd headunit, just re did the headliner, it has 100 spoke 14"wires with almost brand new tires, brand new brakes all around, glass packs dual exhaust, rust free, chrome is spotless no rust or pits, 305 v8 with 77,xxx miles auto transmission, power Windows, cruise control, after market speakers, and system. also has an alarm system and custom horns.
> ...


Here's the setup: 2 tanks with the viair 280c compressors and more

driver's side of trunk
View attachment 424860
View attachment 424862
View attachment 424864


middle of trunk: can't see, two amps- rear of seat for the sound system
View attachment 424866


passenger side of trunk
View attachment 424863
View attachment 424865
View attachment 424861




http://www.viaircorp.com/OnRoad/280C.html


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:
nice daily!


yOuNgWiCkS said:


> 2000 Monte Carlo sitting on 20's.. My daily
> View attachment 404513


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

wsrider said:


> :thumbsup:
> nice daily!


Thanks bro :cheesy:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

bags are for ****! ! lmfaoo jk btw how you been bro i been out the game for a whilw now...


PedaLScraperZ said:


> My new addition
> 1978 Chevy Caprice Landau 2 door coupe
> - It is equipped with air ride suspension...
> - it has a chain link steering wheel, flip out dvd/cd headunit, just re did the headliner, it has 100 spoke 14"wires with almost brand new tires, brand new brakes all around, glass packs dual exhaust, rust free, chrome is spotless no rust or pits, 305 v8 with 77,xxx miles auto transmission, power Windows, cruise control, after market speakers, and system. also has an alarm system and custom horns.
> ...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

26jd said:


> bags are for ****! ! lmfaoo jk btw how you been bro i been out the game for a whilw now...


yeayea na i been good kid, i noticed you been gone for a minute, hopefully you staying outa trouble you ever finish that project?


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yeayea na i been good kid, i noticed you been gone for a minute, hopefully you staying outa trouble you ever finish that project?


yeaah just been chillin. i had some problems which hold my projects back. but idk if ima ever finish them. probally i pass them down to my brother. cuz to be honest bro im not into bikes no more. i love cars. i been buying/trading cars like i did with bikes lol


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

COOL KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY THOUGH MAN, YOU HAD A REALY NICE BUILD UP GOING IT WOULD BE A SHAME TO SEE IT GO TO SOMEONE ON THE OUTSIDE AND MESS IT UP.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

*MY 81 BUICK REGAL GETN REDY TO PAINT IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS *


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


>



BAD ASS!! trade u my monte daily for ur big body homieee


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> BAD ASS!! trade u my monte daily for ur big body homieee


im not taking trades. im selling it for $5000


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

for my wifes birthday today, I hooked her up with a flowmaster exhaust from the cat back, got some hid one piece smoked euro headlights and euro tails

My brides rango:
past-
View attachment 452788
View attachment 452789
View attachment 452792
View attachment 452793



Present-
View attachment 452795
View attachment 452798
View attachment 452805
View attachment 452809
View attachment 452814


next I'm either gonna powder coat her summer wheels black, to match the top half of the two tone or get this custom hood i got on our other rango we have sitting around for extra parts painted black with the scoops painted silver to match the truck and install that for her...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

for my 'reese I just ordered a K&N Xstream air filter cover and air filter also







I upgraded from my stock rear view to the bowtie mirror also







Also got myself a beige dash cover the other day too.
(no pic of that yet, lol)


Next step for my car, after I get my custom high output alternator to power all my shit will be to upgrade my headlights to a quad set of these halogen h4 green halo angel eye headlights


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Next step for my car, after I get my custom high output alternator to power all my shit will be to upgrade my headlights to a quad set of these halogen h4 green halo angel eye headlights
> View attachment 452828



'stan puro mojo!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> 'stan puro mojo!!


and what does that mean danny, lol???


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

My other cars besides my lowriders. 
Slave to the bills. :facepalm:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Mike Linville's beautiful Lac


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

my daily 94 towncar on 2 pumps hijacker n 6 batteries


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Still working on it. This is an old pic. I changed a few things out since then.

Ill need to find a good pic of the trunk.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

mr.casper said:


> View attachment 523330
> View attachment 523331
> View attachment 523335
> View attachment 523336
> ...


my new ride 1984 cutlass el cutty loko!!


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT WE CARRY OUR DISPLAYS & BIKES WITH!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump!!!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

My 82 Regal
2 Pump Hydros
Gator/Leather Interior

63ss Impala
Chop Top
Metalic Gold
Gold Rims Wrapped On 520s









72 Chevy Truck
(Under The Works)


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Here my 62 Mexhika


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

mexhika said:


> Here my 62 Mexhika


 Ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

my bike Marilyn Monroe and my 84 Buick lesabre


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Now rolling on ol' skool- Astro Supremes!!!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Now rolling on ol' skool- Astro Supremes!!!
> View attachment 1200578
> View attachment 1200586


Nice! looking good buddy!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Picked up a new ride today to add to the fleet:
Honda Silverwing 600cc luxury touring scooter
50-70 mpg and tops out at 120 mph
reviews state, it's a more comfortable ride than any crotch rockets and cruisers out there. Had it out today and I concur.













1st order of business will be a sport style, short windscreen and some tunes, maybe even a sub or 2 and amp under the seat.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My 62


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Some videos I made of the Reese, figured I'd share


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Some videos I made of the Reese, figured I'd share


:thumbsup:

Hope you got it put up now! The snow is coming! It snowed a lot here in Ohio already!


----------

